# Trinidad Y Cia Toro Cigar Review - good everyday smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was given one of these to try from a friend and was very impressed with the over all smoking experience with it, it burned well , the taste was v...

Read the full review here: Trinidad Y Cia Toro Cigar Review - good everyday smoke


----------

